# Cheap corpse



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone tried this $50 corpse project as described by IndyMogul?

http://www.indymogul.com/backyardfx/episode/BFX_20091012

The ribcage looks tricky ... getting the pantyhose over the body looks even more so ... especially over covering that rib cage. I'm also not sure how well hot gluing a foam skull would work.

But, overall, their finished product looks great.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like it would work well overall, and if you took some more time with it and did some detail work it would probably look really good.
I've used hot glue on foam props: it works pretty well. Melts the foam a bit, but not as much as you would think. Plus the skulls tend to have a bit of a dense "skin" of paint and harder foam that stands up very well to hot glue.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that is sweet I wanna build one right now!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like an easier version of the latex corpse since there is a light brushing of latex on the hose. Please post a pic if you make one of these.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm about halfway through building this .. so far, so good. The only thing that worries me would be the ribs. I got 2 pairs of hose to cover the body and they overlap on top of the ribs. 

You can see the effect this has on the ribs by watching the video I linked at the start of the thread. And, I'm seeing the same effect on my prop. The top ribs get squished down and the bottom ribs get squished up. The distortion isn't a bad thing, per se, but it does make me a little worried about how well that duct tape inside will hold. The only thing keeping the ribs in position is lots of duct tape, so I'm worried that perhaps I haven't used enough tape! 

Also, the instructions on the video are a little out of sequence. You have to put the head on last, in order to get the hose to fit over the arms and chest. The video mentions that your hose probably won't meet, but I had no problem getting it to do so. The video also doesn't explain what to do about the prop's hands and whether you should leave them inside the hose or cut the feet and let the hands out. I opted for the latter.

I'll post a picture once I'm finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Over all this looks like a good project. I like the simple pvc build for the body structure. 
If you have a problem with the panyhose make sure you get the biggest size you can, that would be "Queen Size". I have done corpses an generally one pair will cover from the feet up to the shoulders and a second pair to do the arms and head. I like the double layer effect on the panyhose. This gave a nice dead skin look to the body. As far a the rib cage goes you might want to add a sternum (breast bone). This can just be a double layer of cardboard taped in place. This will give the ribs some more stucture. And don't be cheap with the tape, use lots. Not just a patch here and there. 
I would really like to see pictures of your finished corpse.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah geez ... wish I'd thought of adding a sternum. That would have helped with those ribs as far as them getting squished together. It's too late for me to add that on this prop ... he's latexed and half-painted already!


----------



## DonkeyRyan (Aug 5, 2010)

I have decided to try making this corpse as my first project. So far I have the pvc frame and half of the newspaper wrapped on. It's going really good so far. I would have the whole thing newspapered already but I ran out of duct tape last night.

I've got someone giving me a bunch of spare hangers so I'm also waiting on that. I'm having a great time building it so far.

I'll post pictures of it once it is complete.

By the way, I've already spent more than $50 on it for pvc pipe, liquid latex, and paint alone. I don't know how it is everywhere else, but where I live the latex is super expensive.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

PVC, duct tape, and zip ties. What an innovative approach. Definitely a simpler approach than what I came up with.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. Liquid latex is very expensive. I could easily spend $50 just on that one component. But, I'm also not using as much as they are ... my dummy will probably end up using about half a gallon. Didn't they say to buy a full gallon?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

monstercloset said:


> PVC, duct tape, and zip ties. What an innovative approach. Definitely a simpler approach than what I came up with.


Still prefer your DVD though - probably because of the ladies!


----------

